
Operation Car Wash: Investigating corruption at Brazilian oil company Petrobras - dredmorbius
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/01/brazil-operation-car-wash-is-this-the-biggest-corruption-scandal-in-history
======
andrenth
As a Brazilian, I find the writing in this article disgusting. I know the BBC
(edit: not BBC, The Guardian) is often seen in good light here, but this piece
goes through extreme lengths to distort reality to try to save the workers'
party reputation.

~~~
jdright
As a Brazilian, I find this writing highly accurate and extremely well behaved
and impartial. It is not trying to save the workers' party reputation, it is
reporting facts.

~~~
andrenth
Please see my reply to dmichulke for my opinion on that.

------
thefinalboss
Wow, this tale is worthy of several movies and it seems they are just
scratching the surface!

~~~
woliveirajr
It's funny to see how the "House of Cards" twitter even mocks themselves, in
portuguese. In the middle of all the Brazilian impeachment, mr. Underwood was
appreciating some moves. Then, last week, they said they can't compete with
Brazilians real life. No screenwriters would be creative enough to turn that
into a plot.

------
g-adamante
Update: The guy who was investigating Teori Zavascki's death was murdered
yesterday.

~~~
Giroflex
Not true. It was the guy who originally registered the case, but he didn't
actually investigate it, that is in someone else's hands.

~~~
dredmorbius
"Clarification" rather than "Not true" would be a far more charitable way of
stating this.

Story: [http://veja.abril.com.br/brasil/delegado-que-abriu-
inquerito...](http://veja.abril.com.br/brasil/delegado-que-abriu-inquerito-
sobre-teori-zavascki-e-morto-em-sc/)

Translated to English:

 _The delegate Adriano Antonio Soares , the Federal Police in Rio de Janeiro,
was killed early on Wednesday in Florianopolis, after exchange of fire in a
nightclub in the capital of Santa Catarina. Soares was responsible for opening
an investigation into the death of Federal Supreme Court (STF) Minister Teori
Zavascki , who died in a January crash._

That ... sounds sufficiently close to what was posted above to be considered
"substantively true".

------
amuricaburner
none of this would have been possible if Brazilian court justices lost their
minds and considered limitless political contributions free speech

